# Honeycomb on Touchpad?



## defenses_down (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi,

I recently found out that the HTC Jetstream and the HP Touchpad share the same CPU/GPU. The Jetstream is a Honeycomb tablet, with a RUU and the source freely downloadable from htcdev.com
Maybe someone with more skills than me would be able to port it to the Touchpad?
Just to shorten the wait for CM9


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

defenses_down said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently found out that the HTC Jetstream and the HP Touchpad share the same CPU/GPU. The Jetstream is a Honeycomb tablet, with a RUU and the source freely downloadable from htcdev.com
> Maybe someone with more skills than me would be able to port it to the Touchpad?
> Just to shorten the wait for CM9


Post this in the main forum where someone might see it and pass it on to the CM dev team. However, I'll bet they already know this, but doesn't hurt to post it anyway.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

And thread moved in 3... 2... 1..

I will chime in though. While there may be some useful info in that build, I don't think the real stumbling blocks are the CPU/GPU. Qualcomm's CodeAurora site has a recent ICS build that should have drivers for much of that stuff.

Of a bigger problem (I believe) are things like touch screen, wifi, bluetooth, sensors, etc. Those will vary from device to device and not necessarily the same as the Jetstream tablet.


----------



## defenses_down (Dec 9, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> I will chime in though. While there may be some useful info in that build, I don't think the real stumbling blocks are the CPU/GPU. Qualcomm's CodeAurora site has a recent ICS build that should have drivers for much of that stuff.
> 
> Of a bigger problem (I believe) are things like touch screen, wifi, bluetooth, sensors, etc. Those will vary from device to device and not necessarily the same as the Jetstream tablet.


Ah, didn't know about that ICS build. But anyway, I wasn't trying to approach the CM team but rather the ROM development community, who'd hack something together for the time being


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Please use the development for development purposes only.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Ics just needs to be cleaned up, i saw a pic of it being booted up today, so its close


----------



## Gall0wz (Oct 12, 2011)

Honeycomb source was never released. It would be better and easier for devs to focus on ICS.


----------



## Darkice (Sep 3, 2011)

Gall0wz said:


> Honeycomb source was never released. It would be better and easier for devs to focus on ICS.


Honeycomb source was released when they released ICS source. But there is no point having Honeycomb over ICS.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Darkice said:


> Honeycomb source was released when they released ICS source.


 How Time Appropriate....


----------

